# Moved to imnuts kernel thread (Charge-Bootup issue)



## Michael Ray (Sep 23, 2011)

Post moved to imnuts kernal thread for support and to keep info in one place.

http://rootzwiki.com...e/page__st__320


----------



## Michael Ray (Sep 23, 2011)

moved


----------



## jcl247 (Aug 1, 2011)

Same problem here, I turn it off then plug it in and right around the 5 minute mark it powers back up. dwitherell also stated his phone does the same thing when I asked about it in his thread.


----------



## Michael Ray (Sep 23, 2011)

UPDATE: New info is here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/137-kernel01-30-12peanutbutta-jelly-time/page__st__320


----------

